
An Extension-Oriented Compiler (2008) [pdf] - astdb
https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/~rsc/rsc-thesis.pdf
======
nickpsecurity
The section on macros notes that they can do the transforms but don't have
access to compiler information. The compiler toolkits section doesn't have any
LISP examples. It's worth noting that sklogic's tool (2005) is a
compiler/analysis toolkit in LISP w/ DSL's and I _think_ he said it
facilitates accessing compile-time information. I know he does that somehow.
There's also tons of existing DSL's that can be used interchangeable to aid
expressing complex systems. The company whose name is on it uses it for design
of static analyzers.

[https://github.com/combinatorylogic/mbase](https://github.com/combinatorylogic/mbase)

Might send it to rsc given it he probably missed it or might have some insight
after glancing at it.

------
ktamura
rsc is one of the most brilliant minds of 21st century software engineering. A
very lucid thinker and speaker, too. While not everyone likes stuff he works
on (ex: Golang), his insight and brain power are unmistakable.

One such example to me is his overview of Acme:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP1xVpMPn8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP1xVpMPn8M)

Russ's demo is one of the clearest technical demos I've seen.

~~~
sitkack
> rsc is one of the most brilliant minds of 21st century software engineering

Are you trying to make pull quotes for the jerk? Because seriously kids. This
is how its done!

